# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  steroids mma fighters use

## corkay128

what types of steroids do mma fighters use?

I have already done a cycle of test c at 250mg per week and 200mg of equipoise per week, and i did that for about 6 months or so

my next cycle i was thinking about test and anavar and equipoise

my main concern is to preserve my muscle while i cut bodyfat and add some size i dont want much

a few steroids i had in mind(ill stack anything i do with at least 200mg of test per week) 

equipoise(what dose is safe that i wont get a heart attack from increased rbc count?) 

deca (my only concern was the water weight and how that would weigh down my cardio)

primobolan ( i liked this cuz the gains are slow and steady and no water retention, and i hear its similar to anavar just an injectible)

Anavar( i heard this was my best bet Im just not sure what dose to run it at)

my plan was to cycle for at least 12 weeks id like to go longer but 12 weeks is fine

anyone have any advice id really appreciate it thanks!

----------


## HulkSmash1

i know winny is bad for your joints but a lot of fighters still use it

----------


## Frank egg white

Running test as base with primo and/ or anavar is always a good combo imo...i love primo personally  :Smilie:

----------


## t-dogg

Test p, hgh

----------


## Frank egg white

Yes if i was training i would stay away from winny, due to tendon/training issues..

----------


## Anonymous-polack

Thanks for the advice im looking to buy some equipoise do you think the vet would be a good source ?:P

----------


## kotsoskickboxing

Can you guys please tell me one good combination for mma athlete's,thanks a lot!!!

----------


## rp7r

I thought most fighters only use it to lower bodyfat

eh. Cyborg using stanozolol

----------


## YellowBelly

halo is also good for your aggression ^.^

----------


## joeb23

I would think fighters would be using hgh for strength and cutting fat. Also primo and or masteron that will add strength with limited amounts of weight gain to keep most fighters in their weight class. I believe masteron and primo are used when cutting and will prevent the catabolic breakdown of muscle while dieting.

----------


## Stoptheslowdown

Anavar i would imagine. safe and you dont bloat.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Halotestin and cheque drops , and others with strength to weight increase ration on the strength side...

----------


## BG

^^^^^Nasty combo !!

----------


## Snake-eye

Do you plan to fight while on? This will make a huge difference in what you use and how. 

I would never fight in the middle or end of cycle! 

I use test 400 /wk plus mast up to 200/ wk. when on. But come off, pct then cut weight, then fight on third day of brand new cycle!

----------


## Snake-eye

I start my new cycle with t-prop. Only. Third day I have incredible strength, aggression and can fight like hell! After the fight start the mast and pin some test e.

----------


## btc89

I had great results running test prop with an AI when fighting MMA prior to snapping my leg in half  :Frown:  The AI kept the bloat and water retention down while I got strength and leaned out from test. 

All the best!
B

----------

